# sewer camera



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

what do you use... i know ridgid what i want to know is micro, mini, standard how do they all push through sludge and cast pipe. got a few minis and one standard just want to know how the micro works


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i hate to be jerk, well actually i don't. you might try the search function. "SEARCH". you could go over to the dark side. ridgid forum. use the search function over there since that is what your asking about. "SEARCH". breid...............:rockon:


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> i hate to be jerk, well actually i don't. you might try the search function. "SEARCH". you could go over to the dark side. ridgid forum. use the search function over there since that is what your asking about. "SEARCH". breid...............:rockon:


not a jerk, but if one wanted to they could search for every topic on this forum because most all the questions have been asked before. so...everyone just stop posting and start searching. no more questions allowed


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumberologist said:


> not a jerk, but if one wanted to they could search for every topic on this forum because most all the questions have been asked before. so...everyone just stop posting and start searching. no more questions allowed


 Well after the search is done and you found a thread with your basic question, you can always post to that thread, me thinks.


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Well after the search is done and you found a thread with your basic question, you can always post to that thread, me thinks.


well dear sirs after taking your advice, i have not found the particular question i wanted to have answered. so do you have opinions of cameras or just advice on how to use the web?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/mini-micro-camera-5568/

:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/camera-size-3463/
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds like your being picked on to me. All you did is ask a question. I wish i could help but I cant.....Maybe ToUtahNow will come around and help you. Just ignore them.:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can also request a demo from Ridgid.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> You can also request a demo from Ridgid.


actually just had that done on tues. but i want real world stuff. i have minis and standards just wanted feedback on the micro it certainly should go through tight turns but will it go anywhere when it does. just wanted to know if anybody had used it in ****ty conditions. i dont care bout being picked on im a big boy but i do talk sh!% back


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Our Ridgid rep (Andy) is a great guy. He will tell you real world stuff.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

have had micro reel about two months now works great, it not a bulldozer .cast has not been a problem:thumbup:. if i can get some of the generals to pay us will get another one.great camera good price


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumberologist said:


> what do you use... i know ridgid what i want to know is micro, mini, standard how do they all push through sludge and cast pipe. got a few minis and one standard just want to know how the micro works


I have a standard, a mini, a micro drain and a micro reel. They all serve their own purpose so it is hard to pick one over the other without considering conditions. That said, the 100' micro coupled with the microExplorer is quickly becoming my favorite. It pushes well, it's super flexible and it is fast & easy.

Mark


----------

